# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Banished

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Banished*.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Le guide est super ! Je n'ai fait qu'une poignée d'heures, et je suis certain que ça va m'aider à mieux réussir ma prochaine partie. 

Peut-être faudrait t'il conseiller de choisir l'option "degrés celcius" dans la partie : "2.1. Options à connaitre"

----------


## Nirm

Bon ben plus d'excuse pour ne pas l'acheter... ::(: 




Merci  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

> Peut-être faudrait t'il conseiller de choisir l'option "degrés celcius" dans la partie : "2.1. Options à connaitre"


Oui, très bonne idée !

Et merci Izual pour le "shift" sur les routes, je ne le connaissais pas et ne pas pouvoir faire des routes en diagonal c'est pile le truc qui m'agaçait.

----------


## Crayle

Joli guide, merci Izual.  ::): 

Pas noté d'erreurs à priori, mais il manque peut être quelques infos sur les marchés pour éviter ce genre de soucis:




> C'est la louse : j'ai construit un marché pour approvisionner un petit hameau au sud de mon village et je lui ai affecté une unique vendeuse, Luvenita. Et bien Luvenita a réussi le tour de force de vider la grange au centre du village pour tout coller dans son putain de marché. Résultat : le coupeur de bois, le tailleur prennent mille fois plus de temps pour aller chercher les matières premières. Car Luvenita est super à l'affut : du bois ou du cuir arrive à la grange ? Elle se précipite dessus pour éviter que quelqu'un d'autre se serve. Idem pour la bouffe, je sens que l'hiver va être rude pour les habitants du nord du village.
> J'essaie de rattraper le coup en construisant un marché plus proche, mais je suis à court de fer.
> 
> Merci Luvenita.
> 
> tl;dr méfiez-vous des marchés ils s'accaparent toutes les ressources et marchandises.

----------


## Izual

Bonne idée, je rajoute un paragraphe là-dessus !
Edit : voilà, pas faire un marché unique trop tôt.




> Peut-être faudrait t'il conseiller de choisir l'option "degrés celcius" dans la partie : "2.1. Options à connaitre"


Ça m'était sorti de la tête, je le rajoute aussi.




> Et merci Izual pour le "shift" sur les routes, je ne le connaissais pas et ne pas pouvoir faire des routes en diagonal c'est pile le truc qui m'agaçait.


C'est vrai que c'est pratique, mais je ne l'utilise qu'en bord de rivières, parce que c'est un peu vicieux : tu veux faire de jolies routes en diagonales, mais en fait tu te retrouves à gaspiller énormément d'espace à cause des bâtiments qui suivent obligatoirement la grille...

Merci à tous  ::):

----------


## Argelle

Le site est vraiment bien léché, et je me suis précipité que le guide de Banished  ::): 
Bien vu le fait que certains préfèrent un guide à lire au calme à des vidéos. Comme ceux avant j'ai appris deux trois trucs, mais quelle frustration que cela s’arrête aussi abruptement. Après, j'ai compris, c'est "biendébuter" pas "onvatoutexpliquerdeAàZ.com"  :;):  
A quand le guide pour débuter à DF ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

Votre police est cheum je trouve, le bold sur le chapo est en trop.
Ya un peu de mise en page à faire aussi, genre les liens ça fait un peu frontpage.
Sinon c'est cool.

----------


## Raaaaaaaah

Ce jeu est bon. Des mods, pleins... vite.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> A quand le guide pour débuter à DF ?


+1 !  ::lol::

----------


## Gobbopathe

Éventuellement je pourrais me sortir les doigts pour le guide écrit DF. Izual, comment on se débrouille, on se MP ? Des histoires de mises en page, toussa ?
En attendant, si vous ne voulez vraiment pas voir de vidéos, vous avez mon synopsis en pdf, voir le lien dans ma signature

----------


## Argelle

Gobbopathe, la remarque ne visait pas tes streams, au contraire tu as produit l'exemple même de ce qu'il faut faire pour que même réfractaire on soit enclin à te suivre en video, parfois en regardant, parfois en fond et en essayant en même temps sur DF. Pour être plus précis, ce qui est visé (et par contre coup célébré dans le site biendébuter.com) c'est l'absence de qualité, le dédain de l'édition ou de la mise en page. Chose que l'on peut pas te reprocher, mais qui pullule sur youtube.

----------


## Izual

> Éventuellement je pourrais me sortir les doigts pour le guide écrit DF.


La première version du site était sous forme de wiki, donc tout le monde pouvait envoyer un guide... Mais dans la pratique ça s'est révélé assez compliqué à gérer et pour un site poussé par Canard PC je n'ose même pas imaginer l'ampleur du travail qu'auraient les correcteurs pour vérifier que tout ce qui est envoyé est de bonne qualité, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de la mise en page. Du coup, le système actuel c'est que tout passe par un rédacteur du site, mais ça reste collaboratif puisqu'on est à l'écoute de la communauté, de ses critiques et de ses envies.

Sauf pour un guide Dwarf Fortress, vous voulez ma mort ou quoi ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Gobbopathe, la remarque ne visait pas tes streams, au contraire tu as produit l'exemple même de ce qu'il faut faire pour que même réfractaire on soit enclin à te suivre en video, parfois en regardant, parfois en fond et en essayant en même temps sur DF. Pour être plus précis, ce qui est visé (et par contre coup célébré dans le site biendébuter.com) c'est l'absence de qualité, le dédain de l'édition ou de la mise en page. Chose que l'on peut pas te reprocher, mais qui pullule sur youtube.


Ce qui est célébré sur le site biendébuter c'est l'absence de qualité, le dédain de l'édition ou de la mise en page ?  ::huh:: 


Mais sinon j'avais commencé à faire un plan pour un guide Dwarf Fortress sur l'ancien site.

Je pense qu'Izual ne l'a plus en réserve, mais j'étais parti sur un truc didactique qui accompagne le joueur, mais sans écrire explicitement "étape 1", "étape 2", etc.
Grosso-modo j'avais fait une section "découverte de la map", "différents étages", "creusage des rochers", "escaliers", puis une section "comment récolter du bois" qui explique aussi le système de jobs, puis une section "comment construire une salle, par exemple un woodcutter", puis une section "comment produire un objet, par exemple une porte", puis une section "nourriture", etc.

----------


## Argelle

> Ce qui est célébré sur le site biendébuter c'est l'absence de qualité, le dédain de l'édition ou de la mise en page ?


Pardon ma phrase était pas claire : "et par contre coup" était important à lire dedans, donc biendébuter = célébration of quality, etc...
Note pour moi même : ne pas éviter l'absence d'utilisation de double négations qui s'annulent.  ::):

----------


## Gobbopathe

> La première version du site était sous forme de wiki, donc tout le monde pouvait envoyer un guide... Mais dans la pratique ça s'est révélé assez compliqué à gérer et pour un site poussé par Canard PC je n'ose même pas imaginer l'ampleur du travail qu'auraient les correcteurs pour vérifier que tout ce qui est envoyé est de bonne qualité, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de la mise en page. Du coup, le système actuel c'est que tout passe par un rédacteur du site, mais ça reste collaboratif puisqu'on est à l'écoute de la communauté, de ses critiques et de ses envies.
> 
> Sauf pour un guide Dwarf Fortress, vous voulez ma mort ou quoi ?


Hmmm pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris : c'est donc un des rédacteurs du site qui doit proposer ce guide, et ça ne peut venir de n'importe qui (par exemple moi), c'est bien cela ? (sans aucune amertume hein, c'est juste que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton retour)

----------


## Izual

> Hmmm pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris : c'est donc un des rédacteurs du site qui doit proposer ce guide, et ça ne peut venir de n'importe qui (par exemple moi), c'est bien cela ? (sans aucune amertume hein, c'est juste que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton retour)


Voilà, les guides sont rédigés à Canard PC.

----------


## Gobbopathe

Flute alors. Il y a pas moyen de participer à une séance d'intronisation occulte pour intégrer cette communauté ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Bah rien ne t'empêche de rédiger ton guide à toi, mais il sera pas sur BD.net. 
T'as aussi le droit de rédiger tes propres tests, mais ils seront pas dans le journal  ::P:

----------


## Aulren

> Flute alors. Il y a pas moyen de participer à une séance d'intronisation occulte pour intégrer cette communauté ?


Pour le coup tes tutos sur youtube sont bien plus utiles qu'un guide papier.

----------


## Draxx

> Hmmm pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris : c'est donc un des rédacteurs du site qui doit proposer ce guide, et ça ne peut venir de n'importe qui (par exemple moi), c'est bien cela ? (sans aucune amertume hein, c'est juste que je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris ton retour)


Voilà. Enfin si ça peut venir de quelqu'un d'autre, mais de toutes manières, y aura le nom du redac dessus  ::happy2::

----------


## Naelie

Quelques remarques sur le guide :

- 1.2 Horloge : le conseil de jouer en rapide ou mega rapide n'est pas pour moi bien placé, c'est avant tout un confort de jeu que chacun règle à a façon. De plus on parle de 5 ans de vieillissement par cycle de saison, donc par année de jeu, hors c'est plutôt 2 ans par année ...
- 1.4 Foyers : l'âge de travail, de mise en couple et de reproduction c'est 10 ans pas 12 ans, ce qui donne l'arrivée du premier bébé quand le plus jeune du couple arrive a ses 11 ans en général. Oui y'as pas la télé dans banished, faut bien s'occuper le soir dans les chaumières
- 2.1 Premières décisions : la construction des maisons n'est pas la priorité en lançant une partie, en fait il est préférable de lancer d'abord sa production de nourriture pour anticiper le pillage du grenier dans les premieres saisons, les habitations peuvent attendre l'automne. De même le woodcuter n'est pas obligatoire la première année, il y a du bois de chauffage de stock pour les première baraques.
- 2.2 Education : même remarque que plus haut, ca commence dès l'age de 10 ans

Sinon bon guide  ::):

----------


## Gobbopathe

> Voilà. Enfin si ça peut venir de quelqu'un d'autre, mais de toutes manières, y aura le nom du redac dessus


Ah mais ça je m'en fiche qu'il y ait pas mon nom, c'est pas le but de la manœuvre. L'intérêt c'est que les gens cessent d'être rebutés par DF

----------


## t4nk

> C'est vrai que c'est pratique, mais je ne l'utilise qu'en bord de rivières, parce que c'est un peu vicieux : tu veux faire de jolies routes en diagonales, mais en fait tu te retrouves à gaspiller énormément d'espace à cause des bâtiments qui suivent obligatoirement la grille...


Ce n'est utile que pour relier deux zones d'activité méchamment éloignés, surtout pas en zone densément construite.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pour rebondir sur le marché, je suggère la suggestion suivante: créer un marché en premier lieu dans la zone du village principal, puis de créer le ou les autres dans les hameaux secondaires.

----------


## Izual

Naelie : merci pour ces retours. Concernant l'horloge, il est bien précisé que c'est un conseil, et pas une obligation, qui recherche la performance et non la beauté. Certains rédacteurs ici jouent effectivement en x2. Pour l'âge de reproduction, je croyais que c'était 12, tu me dis 10, est-ce que d'autres joueurs peuvent rapporter leur expérience ? Aucune source officielle n'atteste d'un âge plutôt qu'un autre.




> Pour rebondir sur le marché, je suggère la suggestion suivante: créer un marché en premier lieu dans la zone du village principal, puis de créer le ou les autres dans les hameaux secondaires.


C'est la meilleure solution, à mon sens.

----------


## moutaine

Je te confirme pour les 10 ans.
Sauf si étudiant, là ça va attendre la fin des études.

----------


## Izual

OK, c'est corrigé !

----------


## CanardConnard

Le guide est bien pratique, merci.
Par contre j'ai un gros problème dans le jeu : je n'arrive plus à construire de maisons. J'ai toutes les ressources nécessaires, j'ai affecté plein de builders mais rien à faire, la construction n'avance pas et reste à 0% et quand je suis les builders, ils sont tout le temps en train de ramasser des ressources ou de manger.

----------


## Izual

Peut-être n'as tu plus assez de laborers pour faire les travaux préliminaires à la construction (couper les arbres, par exemple) ou amener les ressources sur place. Clique sur un chantier pour voir à quel étape il est coincé ?

----------


## CanardConnard

Non finalement c'est bon aucune construction pendant 2 saisons et là ça marche bien.
Merci.

----------


## Nab

Merci pour ce guide de qualité avec un Q majuscule! A quand un guide sur... D̶w̶a̶r̶f̶ ̶F̶o̶r̶t̶.̶.̶.̶   NetHack?

 ::trollface::  ::trollface::

----------


## Pirloutt

Bizarre ce jeu : beaucoup de mes "bannis" sont morts de faim alors qu'une seule maison conservait encore 52 unités de poisson....sans avoir la possibilité de gérer les flux de nourriture correctement, ça ne laisse pas trop d'envier de pousser plus loin..

----------


## CaptainPep

Je ne suis pas bien sur de la pertinence du conseil de bâtir la Forester lodge à côté des gatherer / chasseurs. En début de partie il y a de gros besoin de bois et nos récolteurs ne récoltent rien dans les forêts de jeunes pousses... Ça m'a fait une belle famine surprise ^^

----------


## Izual

> Je ne suis pas bien sur de la pertinence du conseil de bâtir la Forester lodge à côté des gatherer / chasseurs. En début de partie il y a de gros besoin de bois et nos récolteurs ne récoltent rien dans les forêts de jeunes pousses... Ça m'a fait une belle famine surprise ^^


En général c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux le construire un peu après les autres bâtiments (c'est d'ailleurs le conseil d'ackboo) mais le faire au tout début ne m'a jamais posé de problèmes logistiques, et surtout ça évite d'oublier de le bâtir par la suite... Tout en commençant la récolte de bois directement.

----------


## CaptainPep

Je dirais pas qu'il faut le construire 'après' mais plutôt 'ailleurs', j'en construit toujours à côté dés récolteurs en laissant une seule personne dedans et en décochant soigneusement le 'cut' maintenant pour optimiser la récolte. Mes 'vrais' Forester lodge je les isole tous seuls maintenant. Maintenant c'est vrai que c'était famine avait aussi pas mal à voir avec un baby boom, mais je pense que la forêt de jeunes pousse n'a pas aidé

----------


## Izual

Si tu places ton "hub" directement dans une forêt, normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir de forêt de jeune pousse, seuls quelques arbrisseaux plantés au fur et à mesure qui assurent le renouvellement de la forêt sur le long-terme.

----------


## pipoop

une question: 
J'ai fait d’après le guide une connerie: j'ai crée des mines et je vois un pourcentage a coté, ça veut dire qu'une fois ce pourcentage arrivé a 0% elle n'as plus aucun rendement?
Je dois sortir tous mes travailleurs et les assigner ailleurs?
(bon ça fait 2 )
Merci

----------


## Izual

Oui, les mines et les carrières n'ont plus qu'à être abandonnées une fois arrivées à 0%, d'où le fait que pas mal de joueurs préfèrent ne pas les utiliser pour ne pas perdre à jamais un bout de terrain.

----------


## pipoop

::(: 

et donc quand on arrive a court de pierre sur la carte il faut obligatoirement passer par le marché?
putain de monde capitaliste :Cigare: 

Merci pour la reponse

----------


## Guapo

Il me semble qu'en jouant en mode "sans désastre", il n'est pas possible qu'un feu se déclenche.
En tout cas, sur ma partie actuelle, j'ai passé au moins 50 ans sans feu dans ce mode alors que durant ma précédente partie la moitié de mes habitation avaient été détruites par un feu sournois s'étant déclenché dans mon marché...

----------


## Izual

J'aimerais bien inclure cette donnée dans le guide, mais tous les retours que j'ai pu lire à ce sujet sont le fruit d'expériences empiriques... En d'autres termes, tant que je ne suis pas certain de ça grâce à une source officielle, je ne pense pas qu'il faille inviter les débutants à oublier les puits.

----------


## kenshironeo

Existe-il un moyen de renouveler sa population sans avoir à faire grandir la ville en permanence, bref de rester à un nombre d'habitants donnés?  Si je construit des maisons il va falloir plus de nourriture, et au bout d'un moment on peut imaginer que quand la ville ne pourra plus s'agrandir il ne sera plus possible de rajeunir la population.

----------


## Izual

Je pense qu'une ville qui stagne est vouée à l'échec, à cause du fait que les veufs et veuves occupent une maison jusqu'à leur mort et bloquent donc l'occupation des foyers par un nouveau couple.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pas forcément : les vieux se mettent parfois en couple à un âge avancé. On peut décider de croître très lentement en construisant peu de maisons chaque année.
Il me semblait aussi que le dev avait dit qu'une petite population était viable, ce qui sous-entend qu'on doit pouvoir s'en sortir avec une population qui n'augmente pas, ie en ne construisant plus de maison au bout d'un certain temps.

----------


## t4nk

Une fois que la pyramide des âges sera stabilisée, ça roulera tout seul, mais faudra faire face à une période bien tendue pour atteindre cette stabilisation.
Et, revers de la médaille, si tu reprends une croissance de pop un peu trop vive, il y aura à nouveau une violente période d'instabilité.

----------


## kenshironeo

> J'aimerais bien inclure cette donnée dans le guide, mais tous les retours que j'ai pu lire à ce sujet sont le fruit d'expériences empiriques... En d'autres termes, tant que je ne suis pas certain de ça grâce à une source officielle, je ne pense pas qu'il faille inviter les débutants à oublier les puits.


 Le wiki de banished catégorise les feux comme type de désastre, et les désastres peuvent être désactivés. Le wiki peut être considéré comme une source fiable je l'ai parcouru et est très solide.
http://banished-wiki.com/wiki/Fire

A noter aussi que la surpêche peut conduire à un tarissement des poissons. C'est indiqué dans ce wiki, et je l'ai constaté à un moment où je faisais des villes avec deux ports placés sur une même rivière, mais dont les cercles de récolte ne se touchaient pas. Au début j'ai eu des pêches abondantes, mais ensuite, je suis tombé à 5 poissons.

Pour le trade toujours sur ce wiki j'ai vu qu'on n' apas besoin de garder des employés une fois qu'on a le stock désiré. Pour faire du commerce, il suffit que le comptoir reste en place.

Peut-être à placer comme lien utile:http://banished-wiki.com/wiki/Trading_Post

----------

